# german channels available on sky?



## snowdrop (21 Dec 2007)

Hi 
does anyone know if you can programme any german channels into sky the same way as the free to air digital like itv and bbc three etc.?

thanks for your help


----------



## jhegarty (21 Dec 2007)

snowdrop said:


> Hi
> does anyone know if you can programme any german channels into sky the same way as the free to air digital like itv and bbc three etc.?
> 
> thanks for your help




nope , (well you can get german euronews , but wouldn't count that).... you will need to redirect you dish to 19.2east... bigger dish is you want signal during bad weather.... and a fta box (€50+ on ebay).....

keep an eye out of the lidl/aldi specials , they are prefect for german tv...


----------



## snowdrop (21 Dec 2007)

Thank you JHegarty.  had a feeling I might have been too optimistic . . . was for the in-laws coming tomorrow.

Happy Christmas.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Dec 2007)

See www.lyngsat.com for details of all channels on all satellites.


----------



## bytelive (27 Dec 2007)

There's also Deutsche Welle (DW-TV) if your subscription covers it.


----------



## Costigan (22 Feb 2008)

Silly question, but if i want to try this using a sky satellite how do i point it at 19.2?

Also, would i have to tune in the new channels or would they just be available?

Thanks!


----------



## serotoninsid (22 Feb 2008)

Costigan said:


> Silly question, but if i want to try this using a sky satellite how do i point it at 19.2?
> 
> Also, would i have to tune in the new channels or would they just be available?
> 
> Thanks!


Get yourself a new dish (Triax is a good brand) - 85-90cm. At the same time, buy a 'multi lnb holder' (lnb is the yoke out front pointing at dish).  Again, Triax produce holders to fit their dishes.  You can then have up to four lnbs working off the same dish ie. 13*E/16*E/19*E/28*E - or less as required. Obviously, the requisite number of additional lnbs needs to be ordered up together with some ct100 sat cable, some twist on connectors that fit said cable, and a diseqc switch - so that you can switch between satellites.   Also, you need to check that your box supports diseqc switch - may not be the case with a sky box.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Costigan (22 Feb 2008)

serotoninsid said:


> Get yourself a new dish (Triax is a good brand) - 85-90cm. At the same time, buy a 'multi lnb holder' (lnb is the yoke out front pointing at dish). Again, Triax produce holders to fit their dishes. You can then have up to four lnbs working off the same dish ie. 13*E/16*E/19*E/28*E - or less as required. Obviously, the requisite number of additional lnbs needs to be ordered up together with some ct100 sat cable, some twist on connectors that fit said cable, and a diseqc switch - so that you can switch between satellites. Also, you need to check that your box supports diseqc switch - may not be the case with a sky box.
> 
> Hope that helps.


 
OK thanks but i can't see myself doing all that. I was actually hoping there was a button on the remote i could use, press green for Germany or whatever


----------

